# GM sunshade for CDT, don't buy one!



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi, I just wanted to save anyone looking for a sunshade for your CTD the 35 bucks GM wants for a shade that sucks and belongs in the trash, that's where mine is now. The sun shade is made with a huge cut out for the rear view mirror when it is just a post like all the other cars. The shade works OK when brand new but after only a couple of uses it begins to sag all the way to the dash due to the lack of support. It even looks like crap when installed and the gapping hole lets in the sun its supposed to block! 
Now for the fix! I was at the Toyota dealer helping Grandma buy a new Camry and had some time to kill. The 09-13 Corolla sunshade fit PERFECTLY and no sagging! Still 35 bucks but at least it fits like a glove and sure keeps the CTD cooler in the Southern California sun. Keep cruzin' everyone! Sorry GM but your CTD designed sun shade is a big miss!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah what he said^


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I want to see a picture as well.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Good to know even without photos


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Having bought a few aftermarket front window shades that didn't fit properly, I'm also interested on seeing a photo of the corolla sunshade. 

I tried the silver foil folding kind and it did not sit in the window well at all even though it was listed as fitting the cruze. Now I have two of those round collapsible kind(jumbo sized) and overlapping just to cover more of the window, however I find I get more heat with this style.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmmm

I bought one of these off Amazon.. yeah, there's a bit of a gap around the rear view mirror, but I'm very happy with the quality of it. Used it around Arizona while shopping, etc when it was 115 out and kept the inside surprisingly cool for a black car, and imo looks a tad classier than some of the other shades out there.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

They have some nice looking ones on amazon, I also see weathertech sells one that fits the cruze buts its a bit pricy. 
2012 Chevrolet Cruze | WeatherTech TechShade custom fit sun shade sun visor cars, trucks, SUV, CUV, minivan | WeatherTech.com


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have the covercraft sunshade as well. I like it a lot. The gap around the mirror keeps me from hitting/moving the mirror when putting it up or down.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I think you are on the wrong website you might be looking for U Tube videos where they video everything. I'm talking about a sunshade and you need a picture? Sorry but my GM bought sunshade is in the trash like I said already, no pic's.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

We asked for pics to see where the window shade failed to cover the window or retain it's shape. We don't doubt you, we were just trying to see why this thread was created and why we should stay away from it. That's all. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Also happy with the Covercraft UVS100 from Amazon.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

The Amazon shade looks different than the "rolled up" one GM sells, it looks to be stiffer so the extra large cut out for the mirror won't be an issue on that model. The rolled up type do seem a bit more flimsy and add the large cut out, not a good design. Thanks for adding other options for anyone in the sun belt needing some shade for the CTD.


----------

